# Edelbrock Performer on '68 GTO, how did you hook up the throttle cable?



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Title pretty much says it all...I installed a new Edelbrock Performer AVS on my '68 GTO, and I can't figure out the best way to hook up the throttle cable. I've used a zip tie temporarily, but don't want to even test drive it that way.
For those of you that have installed Edelbrock carbs, how have you connected the throttle cable?
thanks!
Jeff
P.S. Car is running great with the new carb


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

use either pin or ball stud on your carb to match whichever throttle cable end you have.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll answer my own question, now that I seem to have solved the problem.
First, the Pontiacs from '68-'72 do not use a ball stud like a Chevy, so that connection doesn't work. Also, the pin stud available from Edelbrock is too large in diameter for an early Pontiac, as confirmed by a call to Edelbrock tech support.
So, what I did...
First, I bought the pin stud from Edelbrock, then turned it down using a drill and a file until it fit into the Pontiac throttle cable hole.
Then, I slightly bent the Pontiac throttle cable bracket to better align it with the Edelbrock carb linkage. And, I had to bend the accelerator pedal arm to allow enough travel to fully engage the secondaries on the Edelbrock carb. I had to do this same "adjustment" when I put a Demon (Holley style) carb on my '74 Corvette a few years ago.
Everything seems to work well, and now it's time for tuning and fine tuning.
Jeff


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What intake are you using that you had to bend the secondary linkage? My secondaries don't always kick in, or they do and the car is that slow. I'll take a look and see if that's my issue. I use a 10-32 screw through the linkage and a nut on the end for my cable, not the prettiest, but works. I also bugger up the threads a little so the nut doesn't back off.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't bend the secondary linkage, I bent the throttle cable bracket to better align it with the Performer throttle connection point.
I did have a screw in a similar setup to what you described, ran my old big block Suburban that way for years with no problem, just wanted to use something a little more "factory" appearing this time.
You should get someone to floor your accelerator (with the engine off!) and you watch to see if it fully engages the secondaries. My Corvette and now my GTO both needed the pedal arm bent to fully actuate the secondaries. Just pull off the pedal, put it in a vise, bend a little, reinstall to check actuation, and repeat if necessary. You'll see a real difference if you haven't been getting full secondary actuation before.
Jeff

EDIT: Forgot to mention, this is on the stock '68 intake manifold, but I plan to install a Performer RPM in the spring.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm, I adjusted everything to get full actuation and the car ran strong. I guess the cable could of slipped back in the bracket and I'm just not getting WOT.


----------

